# Coyotes



## Hound Inc. (Mar 31, 2008)

If any of you coyote slayers want to be put on some game, I will gladly show you where you can slam those SOB's, kill everyone, they are thick, I have chased the chit out of them with my dogs latley. PM me.


----------



## str8shtr (Jul 4, 2008)

Im in where you at


----------



## rugerdogdog (Nov 18, 2007)

Who could refuse an offer like THAT?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

str8shtr said:


> Im in where you at


+1. PM me. If we are semi close i'll drive.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

+1 I'll bring the refreshments...


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I am off work for the next couple weeks. Planned on doing some coyote hunting. Let me know, I am willing.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like several teams. :shock:


----------



## Hound Inc. (Mar 31, 2008)

Come kill everyone you can, let the blood run. They are in UT county, and I have no interest going with, I am in the hounds, but heck I will show you where they are @.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

I would be interested in that info also.  
Just need to load some more ammo. :roll:


----------



## Hound Inc. (Mar 31, 2008)

Haven't noticed a dent yet guys, wipe these things out, I don't think you will even put a dent in the pop. I am going to go have at it tommorrow.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Hound Inc. said:


> If any of you coyote slayers want to be put on some game, I will gladly show you where you can slam those SOB's, kill everyone, they are thick, I have chased the chit out of them with my dogs latley. PM me.


Are you still offering? My uncle would be very interested. They are pro's and would love to help you out. Shoot me a pm with the info if you want. Thanks


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Still waiting on the WHERE part, or I can't help you. :wink: 

Feel free to pm if there is some reason you don't want it posted public. :mrgreen:


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hound Inc. said:


> Haven't noticed a dent yet guys, wipe these things out, I don't think you will even put a dent in the pop. I am going to go have at it tommorrow.


Havent received any info as to where you are finding them. The statement " Utah County" covers a large area. That dont do any good if we are not familiar with where the public ground is. PM me some info. Going to be hard to call them in if everyone has already tried and educated them also.


----------



## Hound Inc. (Mar 31, 2008)

Go up dry canyon in Lindon, and they are around curly springs, and I see and hear them all over really, I don't think that they have been messed with, I haven't seen anyone trying. Kill em all
-SEth


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Hound Inc. said:


> Go up dry canyon in Lindon, and they are around curly springs, and I see and hear them all over really, I don't think that they have been messed with, I haven't seen anyone trying. Kill em all
> -SEth


Now could someone tell me where the hell Dry Canyon is? :? 
Never heard of it. :mrgreen: 
I hate it when that happens.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I think the whole varmint brigade on the forum is in!!! I'd definitely be interested in going out and taking care of those pesky critters. PM me if you want to team up for fuel or if you still want some one to go out


----------



## Hound Inc. (Mar 31, 2008)

Well guys you are on your own, last week I thought I would be a nice guy and help an out of state houndsmen catch a lion, he swore up and down, again and again that hw just wanted to take pictures, and the SOB went up and killed a lion I had been watching, along with 3 other guys. I know I don't own the property, but this whole deal chaps my a$$. So good luck, I have given you all enough info, I am done helping anybody out with hunting spots.
-Hound


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

You came on here wanting someone to get rid of coyotes. About the only info you give is that they are every where in Utah county. It is no secret that there are coyotes in Utah county or any other county. Not sure what you consider "enough information" but I think you gave general information at best. Thanks anyway. Not worth wasting my time with that information.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

You big bunch up WHINERS!!!!! Geeze you sit here and harass the dude who actually hunts instead of sitting on the forum all day.

Then when he tells you where a coyote spot is (first time that has EVER happened on the forum), you tell him he needs to be more specific!!! Do some **** research. I grew up in Lindon. Lindon is what 2 miles wide? :lol: :lol: :roll: :roll: There is ONE canyon that comes up from it, Dry canyon.

Drive 2000 North in Orem, Cut left at Denali drive head up the hill to dry canyon and park, then hike up the road and go to the the first kind of face of Baldy and climb up it. About a mile from the truck. There you will find a trail that runs North to South. Go North 200 Yards. There is Curly springs. :shock: Walk a bit further and you will have a big open view where you can sit down and WHINE all you want on your rabbit distress call. I dont hunt Yotes so I dont care if you go kill em. Here is a link to about where it is. 
http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=40.3 ... 6&t=h&z=17
Do some research if you want more info. I am sure the FS in PG would be happy to circle the spring on a map. Thanks for the good info Seth, you are a class act about sharing hunting info and you have some great dogs. Dont get discouraged with what has happened recently on here and with that Tom. Cant wait to get my tag and chase some cats with you!


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

Maybe a stupid question. 
What were you waitng for? Along with three other guys.
Watching him get bigger? Better coat? Im not sure. 
Are they hard to find? Dont private land owners welcome a couger hunter?
The only good cat is a dead one!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Iron Bear said:


> Maybe a stupid question.
> What were you waitng for? Along with three other guys.
> Watching him get bigger? Better coat? Im not sure.
> Are they hard to find? Dont private land owners welcome a couger hunter?
> The only good cat is a dead one!


I was one of the people waiting for this cat to get bigger so I will answer if Hound Inc doesnt mind. I have pics of the cat dead and being skinned. Its a tom but its nothing special. Hound Inc trees many cats this big all over the state. When you do this as a source of income you dont shoot anything small. This Tom was very good at killing deer. There was a dead fawn and doe a few hundred yards from him and the lion still had fresh blood on his whiskers. One more year and he would have been HUGE. All guides will tell you the same thing, "you cant kill the big ones if you are skinning the little ones".


----------



## Hound Inc. (Mar 31, 2008)

Well if that isn't specific enough, well you shouldn't own a gun. And what I was waiting for is someone who grew up with me, like Nor-Tah or someone who would harvest this lion and actually treat it as a "Once in a Lifeime" deal. My point is 99% of hunters out there have piss poor hunting ethics, no respect, and the attitude "the only cat is a dead cat". Good luck killing those dogs, you are going to have to hike so pack a lunch.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> You big bunch up WHINERS!!!!! Geeze you sit here and harass the dude who actually hunts instead of sitting on the forum all day.
> 
> Then when he tells you where a coyote spot is (first time that has EVER happened on the forum), you tell him he needs to be more specific!!! Do some **** research.


Bunch of whiners??? He came on here asking for help. Some of us offered and the first piece of information he gave was in his second post and he said "Come kill everyone you can, let the blood run. They are in UT county, and I have no interest going with" That sounds like general information. Hell the entire state knows there are coyotes in Utah county. The information you give doesnt tempt me to drive from Roy to hike over a mile to maybe call in one coyote.

Who is whining about someone else shooting the cat?? I am sure a lot of people were watching it. I think there would have been someone whine about it next year when it got bigger and they didnt get it then either.

I probably do more research and own more maps than 90% of the people on here. You want to talk about sitting on the internet. Look at the number of posts you have. Hell dont you ever get away from the computer.


----------



## Dead Drifter (Nov 22, 2008)

Whooooeeee! Here we go again. Another post where the true hunter mentalities are coming out. I hate to keep pointing them out.

Let me just say this. If you want to hunt anything, then go out and put in your time. Do the research, do some scouting, do some hiking, do some calling, move to a new area...in a nutshell, don't expect everyone to hand it to you. That's what the word "hunting" means. It's a different word than the word "killing." If you just want to kill something, then you are the worst kind of hunter!

Coyotes are everywhere. The ones that are around population centers are very smart. They have been chased, called and shot at. They are not stupid for the most part. You have to learn how to take them, They are not always going to walk up and say, "shoot me."

I have learned over the past 30 years, that most "hunters" do not have the patience for the coyote game. Most want it to be like deer hunting where you spot an animal grazing at 200 yards and then blast him. Rarely is coyote hunting that way. You just don't find a spot where they are and then blow a call or play an electronic and expect them to show.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Dead Drifter--You are right, people should do some research and put in the time. The point here is that he came here asking for help making it sound like there were a lot of coyotes and he wanted them gone. He made the offer. No one asked him to make the post.


----------



## Dead Drifter (Nov 22, 2008)

My post wasn't directed at you personally Reb. I know you do predation control for people so I understand that if someone says I want them gone and I'll show you where they are, you expect to be shown "exactly" where they are. Nothing wrong with that.

I just get tired of "all" the people who want to go out coyote hunting and expect to shoot something everytime out. It doesn't always happen that way. To me, the coyote is a tough animal for the average hunter to persue. Most times you just don't pull up to an area and say, "there they are."

I don't know how many times I've been told of places where guys have seen or heard coyotes only to get skunked when I get there.


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

IMO Id trade 50 deer a yr for couger anytime. Like many spent my lifetime hunting fishing and camping. Never laid eyes on a couger until 5 yr ago. I wasnt impressed. Flash of blonde. As said that cat was good at eatin deer and same for any cat. My thoghts are kill em as quick as you can. As for yotes same motivation kill them all. Id like to see cougers unprotected just like yotes. Since we dont poison anymore.

Dont want any hound guys to think Im critical. Im not. More power to ya!


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

You guys that are crying about not enough info given are full of crap.He also said to pm him which I did and he gave me his number and said he would even go with me and show me the property and gave me his number and you guys want to clown him.Give me a freakin break.For christ sake do you want him to hold your hand pull the trigger skin the dog and tan it for you too?Someone offers information and then he catches a rift of sh**!UNFREAKINBELIEVABLE!!!!!
As far as Nortah goes maybe you should read around a little bit he has made plenty of trip reports and maybe his post numbers are where they are at because he is quick to offer congrats when other members post successful reports.By the way you don't win snapshot of the week by sitting behind a keyboard!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> > You guys that are crying about not enough info given are full of crap.*He also said to pm him*


I think Hound Inc. made a very generous offer.....


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

And yet another thread goes down in flames... BYE.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words Hound and Luv2fsh. You are both real good guys. Yeah, I have lots of posts. I have a job where I get paid and can still be online. When I am not working i'm hunting and fishing. Reb knows this as he has been a member for a lot longer than me. I thought you Coyote hunters would be more willing to work than this! Its only a mile!? I pack a bag full of deeks, a box of shells, a shotgun and do it in waders a lot further than that!! I am not looking for a fight, I have learned how ridiculous that is. So sorry if I chapped some @$$ with my first post. What is the funniest of all this is that the thread has like 600 page views so I am sure some lurker is up calling in the yotes already. I hope they join and post some pics.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Hounds inc. will give you more than plenty of info with a simple PM he said that and gave me plenty of info and his number I unfortunately havent made it up that way to bother him for a hunt yet but I imagine I will before to long...


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> I thought you Coyote hunters would be more willing to work than this! Its only a mile!? I pack a bag full of deeks, a box of shells, a shotgun and do it in waders a lot further than that!!


Duck hunting is a lot different than coyotes. With ducks you can set up your decoys and stay all day. With coyotes you make a stand and move on within 30 minutes. They dont come through like a flock of ducks.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

[quote="reb8600 They dont come through like a flock of ducks.[/quote]

:lol: I wish they would. :lol:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

reb8600 said:


> Nor-tah said:
> 
> 
> > I thought you Coyote hunters would be more willing to work than this! Its only a mile!? I pack a bag full of deeks, a box of shells, a shotgun and do it in waders a lot further than that!!
> ...


Oh yeah, I forgot that duck hunting was so easy. Thanks for reminding me. :wink:


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Didnt say duck hunting was easy. I said it was different. I dont see the word "easy" anywhere in my post.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

i dont know if i would sit for much more than a half hour if i set up for ducks and didnt see a thing come in. i would go somehwere else and figure out a cool spot so i could have satisfaction in beating the ducks, ( or coyotes) myself. advice is nice once in a while, but too many people sit at the computer and just ask where to go, how to hunt, when to go, and who can hold their hand. if hound inc offfered advice willingly, pm him and get details. if he didnt give specific gps coordinates, go find em yourselves and feel good about a successful trip, or a successful scouting trip.


----------



## Hound Inc. (Mar 31, 2008)

Heck at the rate these hound guys up here are going there won't be a lion left, so maybe I will take up coyote hunting. 2 lions in one canyon this week, a nice tom and a small female, what a joke.
-Hound


----------



## vliberty (Mar 2, 2009)

i was lookin around and saw your post and then joined the forum. i live im PG and have been going to WY for my dogs. If its not to late, i would love to kill any dogs you need eliminated. Just tell me were. My friend is ranked nationally and i would love to get him goin on it w/ me.
My e-mail is [email protected]. please no spam friends.


----------



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks for all of the info Hounds, I will try to go up and give it a shot sometime mid week, although I am not a big coyote hunter (I have only done it a couple of times) I have time on my hands now and would love to have a nice mount or skin.


----------

